# What do you think about the new things shown to us about ACNH in Nintendo Direct?



## Lavamaize (Sep 4, 2019)

I really like the idea of being able to move funiture in smaller increments! I think this allows more player customization. I really hope they add it so you can upgrade your tent to a house. Maybe differnet hous styles too, like a cabbana or Tepee! I am not a big fan of being able to dig up whole trees and replant them, without them having to grow. I think it makes the game less realistic.


----------



## Speeny (Sep 4, 2019)

*How'd you find the Nintendo Direct?*

I was surprised ACNH was shown. But, I don't think they really showed anything that we didn't know of already. Guess they want to keep it a surprise. 

Either way, my hype is building more & more as the release date draws closer.


----------



## Speeny (Sep 4, 2019)

Ah! You beat me to it. I don't think I can delete my post now. 

Anyway, I think it was good. Not enough was shown, which I'm totally fine with as I like to keep things a surprise. The games mechanics & general game play seem to be very polished which is nice. What you said about moving things in smaller increments is a big plus.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

I agree with you on those aspects. But omg it looks cute as heck! <3 I love how you can have up to 8 online now too


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's the trailer for your enjoyment.

Beautiful. Just simply beautiful.


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2019)

Not much was shown. I do like the secondary currency being gained through doing in-game tasks. That will incentivize me to play more, I think.

I also think my concerns about the graphics (which is minor, I know) have been laid to rest, as the graphics look really nice. I don't know if they improved them, or if I've just grown accustomed.


----------



## TheRealWC (Sep 4, 2019)

Ok but what was that giant mushroom? That wasn't just furniture was it...?


----------



## jefflomacy (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like maybe eating does something now? Interesting. Please no stamina meter though.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 4, 2019)

jefflomacy said:


> Looks like maybe eating does something now? Interesting. Please no stamina meter though.



oh no not the stamina meter

The tree thing where you can scoop a fully grown tree and plant it somewhere else as a grown tree is weird but for landscaping its okay


----------



## jefflomacy (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, the music from 3:24 to 3:35 in the video, is that the general idea for the new common melody of the game?


----------



## Speeny (Sep 4, 2019)

jefflomacy said:


> Looks like maybe eating does something now? Interesting. Please no stamina meter though.



Ah yeah, I forgot to add that. Seems neat.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 4, 2019)

Ahhhhh I'm so happy about this!!
I'm very content with what we got even though what we saw was pretty much what they showcased in the E3 treehouse hehe.
But I'm still very very happy about it!
I love everything. And I'm even more excited now!!!
I really like how they made eating fruit something useful too! That's a really cool thing in my opinion.
I also loooove the outfits so so much. The long skirt literally made me fall in love.
I'm still as amazed by the beautiful graphics, especially in spring! (And during night time omg.. the slight and fuzzy glow from the tent was so pretty! And so was the shooting star.)
We still have a lot to discover as they said but this will be enough to make me wait hehe.


----------



## L0g1c (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, I thought the tree thing was weird, but is it really any wierder than catching a whale shark with a fishing rod and sticking it in your pocket? So the tree thing seems unnecessary but not completely out of place. Those musics were my favorite part of the whole video. And 5:16 is that bait!?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 4, 2019)

That giant mushroom kind of freaked me out...


----------



## LokiBoy (Sep 4, 2019)

Well they said their are a lot more new features that they still haven't talked about yet back when it was unveiled at E3. So they will most likely put them in a direct right before the release date to get people really hyped again. I cant wait to play this game. Im debating getting a capture card to record video on youtube.

Not going to lie though, Im disappointed they didn't really show anything new.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

SO MUCH HYPE! I’m really excited. I really can’t wait. I don’t mind waiting til March because it’s a more complete game. Weeeee! Sorry for the excited post that makes no sense


----------



## Boccages (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you help me out by listing all the villagers shown in the video presentation ?

Bill, Angus, Roald, Filbert, Lopez, Fuschia, Rosie, Tammy...


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

I missed the giant mushroom out of hype. I’m going to have to go back to rewatch but does anyone have a picture?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 4, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Can you help me out by listing all the villagers shown in the video presentation ?
> 
> Bill, Angus, Roald, Filbert, Lopez, Fuschia...



There was also Butch,Antonio,Fauna,Peanut,Peewee and Wolfgang.


----------



## Neechan (Sep 4, 2019)

YunaMoon said:


> I missed the giant mushroom out of hype. I’m going to have to go back to rewatch but does anyone have a picture?




 Here it is! *honestly still wary... no buy just yet. but its tempting* and did i see a firefly during the winter? (also Dodo Airlines is such a cute name)


----------



## Scarfy (Sep 4, 2019)

I love how we're getting different wind strengths. It adds so much more atmosphere for such a little detail. The leaves shaking at 3:48 sounds amazing.



L0g1c said:


> And 5:16 is that bait!?



Looks like it's going to be used to attract fish so you don't have to go hunting for them. I wonder if we'll have different grades that'll attract rarer fish?


----------



## Boccages (Sep 4, 2019)

Envy said:


> I also think my concerns about the graphics (which is minor, I know) have been laid to rest, as the graphics look really nice. I don't know if they improved them, or if I've just grown accustomed.



They've worked on the sea shaders. They are more detailed now.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2019)

OH YEAH THAT MUSHROOM! Thanks lol. I do wonder what that is. Fertilized mushrooms?


----------



## jefflomacy (Sep 4, 2019)

Here is the town tune from the main jingle in the background music of the video, if anyone is interested. Going to start using it in my town: C D E (A) A G - - G F C B B C B A

(A) indicates one octave lower. The C starts with the middle C in the town tune picker (the cyan one). This was my interpretation anyway!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 4, 2019)

I feel like that big mushroom might be like a craft material.  Use the axe to break it into smaller mushrooms.

Kinda sad that this trailer was just a recap of the initial trailer and the treehouse stream but I wasn't expecting animal crossing to be shown at all so I guess I can't be too disappointed.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 4, 2019)

It was everything we knew so nothing special little disappointed but i wasnt expecting anything


----------



## jim (Sep 4, 2019)

did anyone else notice how the gorilla villager (i don't remember his name) in the autmun scene seems to be carrying some kind of basket? i wonder if it's a seasonal item tied to a holiday event. or maybe it's just some cute accessory you can carry around. we do have bags and backpacks now!


----------



## tsukune_713 (Sep 4, 2019)

i really loved what i saw and i loved the new flower <3


----------



## LeAckerman (Sep 4, 2019)

The lil bags you can place on your characters is cute af,, like the backpacks and sachiels


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 5, 2019)

This looked much better than the first direct.

It was quite a surprise!

I like the long jetty you can fish off.

They've improved a lot in the past few months.

Now to get SD card saving and get rid of auto save.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 5, 2019)

Those giant mushrooms shown in the trailer make me want the game even more (and hope that they are something we can collect and not some material dump)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 5, 2019)

I got sooooo excited to see one of the characters wearing a full-length skirt! That's probably my favorite thing about Pocket Camp, and I'm glad to see it's being carried over to NH.


----------



## isabll (Sep 5, 2019)

There are SO many things I'm loving about the new stuff that has been shown! I wasn't expecting to see anything new AT ALL, so every single little detail is really exciting lol.

One new furniture-related detail we've seen in the new trailer is that there are more door decorations besides wreaths and I'm excited about that, even if it's something really small. We also see Peewee and Filbert holding lil baskets, which makes me think villagers will be able to hold several different items. The new eating mechanic and the giant mushroom are also pretty interesting, I hope we'll find out more about those. And also that one new flower and all the new clothes we've seen (backpacks, coats, skirts, all that)! Super glad to see some old villagers returning as well.

EDIT: You can also catch snowflakes, apparently? I can't remember if we could do that in NL already honestly, it's been a while since I've last opened the game.


----------



## Monkeido (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm guessing at least the museum is back:






Why else would you be able to dig up a fossil? ^^
Timestamp: https://youtu.be/sRWjpjNVOCM?t=288


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 5, 2019)

I love pretty much anything shown in Direct, although i'm somewhat concerned about some things that they haven't shown to us yet, like Able Sisters, The Museum, The Roost, etc.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh ho, didn't expect them to say something about the game. Was a nice surprise and what they show 
was just beautiful. I love how the winter looks here. Also, anyone else noticed that the female villager 
has a new hair style? Looked kinda cute. As for that giant mushroom thing, at first I thought it was
some kind of fall themed PWP, but maybe it's really a giant mushroom which has some use for 
crafting? Idk, looks kinda weird. 



Monkeido said:


> I'm guessing at least the museum is back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pray to the holy mother of Nook that this time, the museum comes back with the observatory. 
Also, the outfit of this character looks adorable, already felt in love with those glasses.



isabll said:


> EDIT: You can also catch snowflakes, apparently? I can't remember if we could do that in NL already honestly, it's been a while since I've last opened the game.


That was already a thing in New Leaf, you were able to trade them to the Snowmam and got in 
exchange parts of the Ice series from her.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 5, 2019)

What do you think those boxes where in front of the bulletin board


----------



## Pax Callow (Sep 5, 2019)

erialrose said:


> What do you think those boxes where in front of the bulletin board


i was curious about those two! i saw someone suggest that it could be an indicator that a new villager would be moving in soon.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe it’s the new storage system like the lockers?


----------



## Ossiran (Sep 5, 2019)

Small touch, but I really like how detailed villager feet are now. Wolfgang has pads on his feet now.






And when we saw Angus, his hooves were split on his hands.


----------



## skeletontape (Sep 5, 2019)

Boccages said:


> They've worked on the sea shaders. They are more detailed now.



They also changed the grass.  It was solid before; now it has the little AC shapes on it.   Makes a huge difference!



jim said:


> did anyone else notice how the gorilla villager (i don't remember his name) in the autmun scene seems to be carrying some kind of basket? i wonder if it's a seasonal item tied to a holiday event. or maybe it's just some cute accessory you can carry around. we do have bags and backpacks now!



Antonio is standing reading a book, and Butch puts away his net and sits on the ground by the river.  Looks like they're giving the villagers a lot more to do!


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m happy


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 5, 2019)

I''m happy with it! Like a lot of other people have said, I wasn't really even expecting anything from this direct. I think it's great, but I don't see whats so wrong about the tree moving mechanics? I guess it's not realistic but we've been pocketing sharks for years now. Everything looks great and I'm excited to get some more information and not just a better version of the nintendo treehouse.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 5, 2019)

Pax Callow said:


> i was curious about those two! i saw someone suggest that it could be an indicator that a new villager would be moving in soon.



Maybe also a way to send orders or something?


----------



## Neechan (Sep 5, 2019)

"Oh, and there's something else, we'd like to offer you an original Nook INC nook phone, It comes pre-installed with a variety of apps, for all your deserted island needs, including recipes for crafting tools and furniture" 

This makes me wonder if they just got rid of nooks store temporarily (like Nookling junction) for this, or its going to be renovated later. Because i know for a fact we can still buy things from the raccoons if we don't want to spend time searching for materials.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 5, 2019)

I have to point out one thing that bothered me. They said to cut down a tree you need to eat an apple/other fruit. This means it's like the games I've moved away from where you need to tend to hunger levels etc. I really hope we don't need to keep eating to do things. That puts me right off.


----------



## MKInfinite (Sep 5, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I have to point out one thing that bothered me. They said to cut down a tree you need to eat an apple/other fruit. This means it's like the games I've moved away from where you need to tend to hunger levels etc. I really hope we don't need to keep eating to do things. That puts me right off.



to move a fully grown tree you only need to eat a fruit, to actually cut it you just need an axe, as the character was seen cutting a tree to get wood. The fruit worked more like a power boost more than anything else, especially because it had a counter (that increased to 7 when the character ate a fruit, and decreased by one when digging the full tree)

I don't think they're gonna pull off a full hunger meter, because AC is more about taking your time and relaxing than actually worrying about certain stuff. If we needed food to do other activities, we would have seen the hunger meter pop up on the upper left corner like with the replanting tree segment.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 5, 2019)

MKInfinite said:


> to move a fully grown tree you only need to eat a fruit, to actually cut it you just need an axe, as the character was seen cutting a tree to get wood. The fruit worked more like a power boost more than anything else, especially because it had a counter (that increased to 7 when the character ate a fruit, and decreased by one when digging the full tree)
> 
> I don't think they're gonna pull off a full hunger meter, because AC is more about taking your time and relaxing than actually worrying about certain stuff. If we needed food to do other activities, we would have seen the hunger meter pop up on the upper left corner like with the replanting tree segment.



Exactly! In the upper corner it showed an apple icon and when they ate an apple it had x number and when they moved the tree that number went down by one. I think it is cool we can move full trees instead of starting from scratch and that they found a way to  incorporate that.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 5, 2019)

MKInfinite said:


> to move a fully grown tree you only need to eat a fruit, to actually cut it you just need an axe, as the character was seen cutting a tree to get wood. The fruit worked more like a power boost more than anything else, especially because it had a counter (that increased to 7 when the character ate a fruit, and decreased by one when digging the full tree)
> 
> I don't think they're gonna pull off a full hunger meter, because AC is more about taking your time and relaxing than actually worrying about certain stuff. If we needed food to do other activities, we would have seen the hunger meter pop up on the upper left corner like with the replanting tree segment.



Hopefully it won't be a meter.

If I wanted that, I'd still be playing Nintendogs or Pokemon.


----------



## LeAckerman (Sep 6, 2019)

I like how detailed the shoes are now, you can tell now that you're wearing flipflops or boots

Also idk if anyone noticed but 


timestamp: 0:34

I was wondering what this is,,i'm thinking its leading up to the tier of the town or maybe its like a mainstreet kinda thing??

Another image of it (i think its the same location?)

timestamp: 3:57


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm so glad they showed us more in the new trailer and it just looks really great! All of the new things were really cool and I'm glad they gave us the longer dresses and more bags for us to wear everyday. That really huge mushroom too was so amazing and I wonder what it is? This game is really looking like the best Animal Crossing game ever and I for one just can't wait to play it. ^^


----------



## Dacroze (Sep 6, 2019)

LeAckerman said:


> I like how detailed the shoes are now, you can tell now that you're wearing flipflops or boots
> 
> Also idk if anyone noticed but
> View attachment 227711
> ...



I think this is just the northern side of the island. You can see a gap in the wall around 3:55 on the little map in the treehouse showcase from E3: https://youtu.be/dEh3MPy4GAU?t=235

They never showed the northern side in detail so far, so they might change stuff there and/or it wasn't ready during E3. I guess this might be one of the reveals for a later date, but in the previous games the northern side of the town always was a wall that can't be passed in some kind. So maybe it is just a boring wall with a little gap for a fishing spot, but I hope they will do something special with it.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 7, 2019)

this trailer has made me so excited. i love the new opportunities for character customisation, landscaping and villager interaction. i love the way the game looks and the ability to place furniture outside. march can't come soon enough!!


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 7, 2019)

I seriously cannot wait for this game. I am excited to start a new version of AC, and this one looks amazing to me.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 7, 2019)

I am sure this has been mentioned before, but the SEASONS in the game look amazing. Winter in previous AC titles have always been gross and hard on the eyes. Winter in NH looks so cozy and beautiful. The autumn colours are stunning. I am so excited for this game.


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 7, 2019)

This could be just my memory failing me as it does, but I appreciate the touch of the rain making sound on the umbrella again!


----------



## Circus (Sep 8, 2019)

It all looks super amazing! I like that they changed the grass to look more like the grass from previous games, and seeing the trees with christmas lights on them was so pretty! I'm excited to see what they do with other holidays, and being that it comes out near the end of March, I'll probably get to see april fool's day first, if they include it, which they hopefully will.


----------



## Kristenn (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm obsessed with EVERYTHING. I also can't stop thinking about the music.... it sounds like they used real instruments like trumpets and it just sounds so peaceful with the wind. I NEED A SOUNDTRACK lol


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 8, 2019)

New stuff? It was basically the same stuff we saw in e3. Not sure what the point of it was.

I'm also pissed about their choice of villagers to show. We didn't see any Welcome Amiibo villagers, old GameCube villagers that haven't returned, and new villagers.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 8, 2019)

I thought Wolfgang looked fantastic.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 9, 2019)

Its hard playing New Leaf now cause of the graffics


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 9, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> New stuff? It was basically the same stuff we saw in e3. Not sure what the point of it was.
> 
> I'm also pissed about their choice of villagers to show. We didn't see any Welcome Amiibo villagers, old GameCube villagers that haven't returned, and new villagers.



There was still a bunch of new subtle things they showed. Stuff like the giant mushroom and things like that. They didn't make a point to say _"Hey look at this thing!"_ but they showed plenty. And because they didn't go into detail and Animal Crossing was really just touched on in the direct it makes sense why they wouldn't show anything new villager wise. I'm sure Nintendo will have another direct with New horizons, whether it's a direct dedicated to AC or it's just a mainline game in one of the upcomings, they're not going to show the really great stuff until we get a little closer to March.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 10, 2019)

I hope we get a direct maybe december cause then pokemon will already have been out a month and they can focus on animal crossing


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't like how easy it is to move trees, thats a little dumb.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't think it's any dumber than putting a shark in your pocket, and if anything it makes designing a town like most people do much easier.


----------



## acornavenue (Sep 10, 2019)

Parakoopa144 said:


> I don't like how easy it is to move trees, thats a little dumb.



I love the idea. I have planted trees and realized i put it in the wrong spot.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 10, 2019)

Soot Sprite said:


> I'm sure Nintendo will have another direct with New horizons, whether it's a direct dedicated to AC or it's just a mainline game in one of the upcomings, they're not going to show the really great stuff until we get a little closer to March.


I agree with this. I'm sure they'll reveal more next months, probably with directs only focused on AC. I'd prefer to see the biggest news with more dedicated trailers, this one was really short and I think it was a calculated choice to not show us new villagers etc.
I really can't wait about it anyway, hope we'll have some new species!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

Parakoopa144 said:


> I don't like how easy it is to move trees, thats a little dumb.



I'm with you.

I much prefer to chop them down and plant new ones with saplings or fruit.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m iffy on the animalese that’s being used for nh, but that's just me...


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I much prefer to chop them down and plant new ones with saplings or fruit.



They have given no indication that you WON'T be able to do that.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 25, 2020)

enleft said:


> They have given no indication that you WON'T be able to do that.




This^^^

To anyone worried about digging trees up, I've seen tree stumps so it looks like things are optional. It'll be easier if we plant something in the wrong place and if you don't want to dig the tree up, _don't?_ (๑?⌓︎?๑)


----------



## John Wick (Jan 25, 2020)

enleft said:


> They have given no indication that you WON'T be able to do that.



I know we can.
I've seen the pic of a player using the axe.

I'm just saying, like the person I quoted, Parakoopa144, I will be growing my trees naturally rather than digging them up.


----------



## Magicman (Jan 28, 2020)

*Bland graphics*

The graphics and environments don?t look very immersive or exciting (especially for a home console game) to me compared to the other ac games. They could of evolved it more and take advantage of the consoles power but it looks like a iphone game. also that AC was coming back to console I was hoping that they would model out characters hand?s, paws, claws etc at least smash bros style and let us wear glove accessories


----------



## VillageDuck (Jan 28, 2020)

The pole-vaulting across rivers is making me unreasonably happy. I've only played AC:NL, and only played for a little while, so I never got enough bells to buy a new bridge. While it was only a few seconds, I hated how I had to take the long way round to cross the river whenever what I wanted was _just there on the other side_!

The eating a snack to make certain activities easier probably goes hand-in-hand with that.

Also, the NookMiles achievement system adds some optional goals/structure to the game which will be a nice gentle nudge in a direction whenever you get that "okay what next?" feeling.



Magicman said:


> The graphics and environments don?t look very immersive or exciting (especially for a home console game) to me compared to the other ac games. They could of evolved it more and take advantage of the consoles power but it looks like a iphone game. also that AC was coming back to console I was hoping that they would model out characters hand?s, paws, claws etc at least smash bros style and let us wear glove accessories


While I can appreciate this, I do think AC has a very defined look. It hasn't really changed since the N64 original in Japan, looking at screenshots - just refined through a higher polygon count and sharper textures. Add too many small details and the rather charming aesthetic might be ruined... I can imagine it's a hard balancing act for the artists who suddenly have all this processing power at their disposal but have to be very careful and conservative about how they apply it to stay "on brand". 

They are at least physically modelling a lot of the clothes - a shirt has a shape rather than being a simple texture applied on top of the model. That's new, right?


----------



## TiredStudent (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm really excited, but after looking at the old acnl direct I realize that the game and the trailer looked very different.

I like what they have for NH right now based on the trailer, so I'd be a little sad if anything is different

But hey, if they do change anything hopefully it will be better?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i feel like one of the main things i’m excited for is the pole vaulting? it might seem a little mediocre compared to other new features but i think it’s neat aha


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 11, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i feel like one of the main things i’m excited for is the pole vaulting? it might seem a little mediocre compared to other new features but i think it’s neat aha



When you say mediocre, do you mean trivial?


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> When you say mediocre, do you mean trivial?



yeah lol, i was half asleep when i wrote that so mediocre was the only word i could think of


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 12, 2020)

faiiry said:


> yeah lol, i was half asleep when i wrote that so mediocre was the only word i could think of



Hehe, yeah, I wasn't intending that to sound condescending, I was genuinely trying to work out what you meant by mediocre and then figured you might have meant trivial


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Hehe, yeah, I wasn't intending that to sound condescending, I was genuinely trying to work out what you meant by mediocre and then figured you might have meant trivial



don’t worry, it didn’t sound condescending at all aha :3


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 14, 2020)

Mostly it all looks good, but I am very against crafting. I feel like AC should stay its own thing. There's no reason to copy Stardey Valley.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 14, 2020)

Crafting: fixing what isn't broken or an innovative new direction for the series? You decide.


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Crafting: fixing what isn't broken or an innovative new direction for the series? You decide.


Well, it's hardly innovative, I'd say it's pretty tired by this point. I feel like AC is grindy enough, but crafting will tip the scale.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Crafting: fixing what isn't broken or an innovative new direction for the series? You decide.



i personally think crafting will be fun; while i’m not sure exactly how’ll work, i think it’s a cool feature that’ll keep things fresh and exciting, if that makes any sense lol


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 14, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i personally think crafting will be fun; while i’m not sure exactly how’ll work, i think it’s a cool feature that’ll keep things fresh and exciting, if that makes any sense lol



Yeah it makes perfect sense


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay

- - - Post Merge - - -

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

resetti is the rescue service 

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## acornavenue (Feb 20, 2020)

I love that we can move furniture around lile ACHH and put it outside. Also exiting the land and paths!


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i literally loved every aspect of the new direct - i’m even more excited for march 20th now!!!


----------



## moonchu (Feb 20, 2020)

we kinda saw crafting coming with pocket camp, but i'm excited to have more things to do. i know some people are concerned about the potential grind, but tbh i felt the same way about paying off my loan in new leaf LOL it'll be nice to listen to some sounds and shake some trees etc. i can't imagine it being too difficult (coming from someone who suuuuucks at crafting)


----------



## XD001 (Feb 20, 2020)

Crafting could be fun. There's always the option to buy crafting materials from other forum members if u don't like grinding  so far i'm loving the game.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

Wisp confirmed!


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope we have some sort of dream suit and also redd is missing. It would be so sad to have the dream suite removed!


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> I hope we have some sort of dream suit and also redd is missing. It would be so sad to have the dream suite removed!



i second this! i have so many ideas for my island and i’d be super bummed if nobody except friends and people i’m trading with were to see it :<


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> dream suit



Pajamas?


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 20, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Pajamas?



Sorry for my mistake. English isn't my first language. I want to see you speak another language without any mistakes xD


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 20, 2020)

I think this is a pretty unpopular opinion but I'm not too keen on setting up villagers' tents for them or terraforming, but moreso telling the villagers where to live. Hopefully they'll grow on me, but unless I'm mistaken the tent thing seems optional, so that's good.

I'm excited about a lot of other stuff though, and I'm hoping Wisp might return to his original role from GC since he was just hanging out in your town. Guess we'll see!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 20, 2020)

Don't know if this was mention, but you can now see the player's breath when it's wintertime now.



Link to the video: http://www.animal-crossing.com/new-horizons/explore/


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Don't know if this was mention, but you can now see the player's breath when it's wintertime now.
> 
> View attachment 231232
> Link to the video: http://www.animal-crossing.com/new-horizons/explore/



omg there’s so many little details i’m gonna cry. i love how much effort nintendo put into new horizons!


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> Sorry for my mistake. English isn't my first language. I want to see you speak another language without any mistakes xD



Sorry. I didn't mean for it to come off that way


----------



## Airysuit (Feb 20, 2020)

I hope there'll be some kind of encyclopedia again too (i like having knowledge with me wherever), but i am already so glad to see the museum and all the fish and bugs and fossils!
I do feel like there were some spoilers, and i like to be suprised. But it wasnt to much and i love everything i saw.

AND OMG THE GRAPHIC ARE SO FRICKING BEAUTIFUL exactly my taste. I mean, the blue pastel striped wall.... amazing. My love for eesthetics has been satisfied


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

airysuit said:


> I hope there'll be some kind of encyclopedia again too (i like having knowledge with me wherever), but i am already so glad to see the museum and all the fish and bugs and fossils!
> I do feel like there were some spoilers, and i like to be suprised. But it wasnt to much and i love everything i saw.
> 
> AND OMG THE GRAPHIC ARE SO FRICKING BEAUTIFUL exactly my taste. I mean, the blue pastel striped wall.... amazing. My love for eesthetics has been satisfied



i saw a screenshot of an encyclopedia app on the nookphone but now it’s called critterpedia or something along those lines


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 20, 2020)

Unfortunately, the Sanrio villagers: Marty, Chai, Toby, Rilla, Etoile and Chelsea won't be in the game, but you might can get a poster when using their cards?

Also Viche (rip), Cece, Inkwell, W.Link, Ganon, Epona, Medli and Felyne probably won't make a comeback as well.

https://mobile.twitter.com/ACPocketNews/status/1230601194499788801


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 21, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean for it to come off that way


No problem. Sorry for missunderstanding 


But I am so pumped about the lack of dream suite


----------



## horan (Feb 21, 2020)

i love that you can alter the shape of the island. watch my town have hella waterfalls. also, i screamed before 7am when i saw nate in the trailer


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Mokuren said:


> No problem. Sorry for missunderstanding
> 
> 
> But I am so pumped about the lack of dream suite



That was the only online feature I liked.


----------



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

I am absolutely SO HYPED about EVERYTHING in the trailer/direct, from the amazing graphics in every moment to the new villagers/NPCs to the NEW FEATURES like crafting (!!!!!!!!) and the nookphone and the fact that amenities are now 24/7??? YO.... I don't have to reset time to be able to buy stuff from shops! Awesome! AND GETTING TO CHANGE THE TERRAIN!!! I can make my own epic ponds and waterfalls and cliff hangings AND paths already built into the game! The new tools are sooo convenient and nice too, with the ladders and the pole vaulter so you don't have to restrict yourself to the three bridges you can build or walk/run aaaalllll the way around. The fact that you can choose where the villagers will set down their houses makes me happy too, I wasn't a huge organized person with lots of planned neighborhoods or anything but I'd love to have an endgame in sight with a gorgeous community like a lot of the really devoted Animal Crossing players on here with gorgeous towns! 

Basically, ACNH is all I will talk/think about for the upcoming 6 months thanks for listening to my rant HAHA


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 22, 2020)

I am REALLY excited by what I saw in the direct. All the things I desperately wanted were there, like the ability to place houses and invite people to move in--and terra-form the town!!!!! The only thing I need confirmed now is that we can control the circumstances under which villagers move out... anyway I'm really excited by what we saw, especially the examples of the towns that they built which looked so stunning. I can't wait for that aspect in particular!!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if that mobile app is needed to type to someone during a trade?

Surely we don't need an outside mobile app!

I really need to know this because all of the internet stuff, the Nook Phone, all of it is fast putting me off.


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Does anyone know if that mobile app is needed to type to someone during a trade?
> 
> Surely we don't need an outside mobile app!
> 
> I really need to know this because all of the internet stuff, the Nook Phone, all of it is fast putting me off.



i’m assuming that since there’s still a keyboard for when you write letters that there’ll also still be a keyboard for talking to people in-game; nothing’s been confirmed nor denied yet, though.


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

Overall the Direct content was amazing, and I can barely wait for next month to come! ^^

Not a complaint—maybe more of a...questioning observation?—is the replacement of the NPCs. 
I’m not against replacing some in general, and I actually really like the ones they’ve made (especially Daisy Mae). What rubs me the wrong way about it though is that they're all children/teenagers. It makes sense since they’re supposed to be younger relatives taking over after the others retire, but I’d probably still prefer adult characters in those roles. Maybe just because it feels a bit like they’re trying to appeal more to younger audiences with that move?

On a more positive note, I just saw that even if we add rooms on all three sides of the ground floor, the main/entry room still has windows. That’s new, right? I remember being a bit sad whenever that room became windowless in NL.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Does anyone know if that mobile app is needed to type to someone during a trade?
> 
> Surely we don't need an outside mobile app!
> 
> I really need to know this because all of the internet stuff, the Nook Phone, all of it is fast putting me off.



No, we don't know for sure yet. But most likely not. In fact, you probably don't have to talk at all if you didn't really want to.

Also, I just wanted to check and make sure you do know that the Nook Phone has nothing to do with the internet. It is the in-game menu. Just wanted to make sure here!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 23, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> No, we don't know for sure yet. But most likely not. In fact, you probably don't have to talk at all if you didn't really want to.
> 
> Also, I just wanted to check and make sure you do know that the Nook Phone has nothing to do with the internet. It is the in-game menu. Just wanted to make sure here!



Yep I know that. I was talking about the actual mobile app.


----------

